

CERN's Large Hadron Collider has discovered a new class of particle - jswt001
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/14/8957981/pentaquark-cern-lhc-discovery

======
gus_massa
Better title: "CERN's Large Hadron Collider has discovered two pentaquark
particles".

From the research paper:

> _The significance of each of these resonances is more than 9 standard
> deviations._

9 sigmas is a lot, I guess they waited because pentaquarks are a polemic
topic. Usually the discussion is about if it's really a pentaquark particle
with 5 quarks, or it's only a baryon with 3 quarks traveling along with a
meson with 2 quarks.

